# Castor the Yellow Dragon HMPK- pic heavy :]



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Here are some pics of my Castor! I just bought him, along with 4 others from a breeder last week.. But he is the only guy I could really get some good pics out of tonight.. So here they are. :] (they probably a

View attachment 20899


View attachment 20900


View attachment 20901


View attachment 20902


View attachment 20903


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Here are a few more 
View attachment 20906

View attachment 20907


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Who's the breeder?


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> Who's the breeder?


I actually bought him from Astro277


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

shinybetta said:


> Nice!


Thankys! :]


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

OMG!!!! -faints- yellow and PK! I am obssessed with yellow bettas and PKs lately!


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow - that is one slick betta! Great purchase!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks! I love this guy!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's gorgeous! Is he a pineapple? I love his color!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks guys! Im hoping to get some more pics of my other new guys posted.. They are just rude when it comes to photos! haha


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Stunning!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

SO pretty!!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## IrishRose2124 (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh he's just gorgeous! I've never seen a fish like that before


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Awws. Thank you! I have his brother as well that is a red dragon.. he looks just like him, but his fins are red.


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

Wow, I love him!


----------



## IrishRose2124 (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh the red sounds like it would be sooooo pretty!


----------

